# Discord JDA nach Rolle suchen



## LeleEdits (4. Nov 2021)

Hey,
Wie kann ich checken, ob es eine Rolle mit einem bestimmten Namen gibt und wenn es sich nicht gibt soll diese Rolle neu erstellt werden?
MfG


----------

